# Manga



## ORTEGA (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey , i'm new to FA forum .
I'm looking for a furry manga to complete my collection of furry reading.
Do you guys know one ?
See you


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 17, 2014)

What do you mean? like a web comic, something like two kinds?


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 17, 2014)

Um.. Try the comics section of the forum perhaps"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 17, 2014)

Loveless is kinda a furry manga...they have cat ears anyway. Sorta got a creepy pedo-vibe though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 17, 2014)

Hyper Police! I read it in high school when I was both a weeb and a proto-fur. Love it!


----------



## Taralack (Dec 17, 2014)

Moved to comics forum. There's Blacksad, Nordguard, and a handful of other good furry comics I can't remember the name of, but they're Western comics so I'm not sure they're entirely what you're after. 

If you want to Google search for furry manga, maybe using the word "kemono" instead of furry might help you find stuff. Kemono literally translated means animal people, so.. yeah


----------



## Getta (Dec 18, 2014)

There's "The Sprawl" which has been going on for almost a year now. It's a sci-fi/horror comic with some adult content.

http://drawholic.net/


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Pandemonium.
I purchased a copy of it myself recently. While no physical copies exist in English, it is translated online into English.
http://www.ikki-para.com/webcomic/Pandemonium-en/


----------



## PurryFurry (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw a print manga years ago called 'weed'.  It was a story about a dog- a husky or Akita I think.  No idea if it's still going on though.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 7, 2015)

PurryFurry said:


> I saw a print manga years ago called 'weed'.  It was a story about a dog- a husky or Akita I think.  No idea if it's still going on though.



The one you're referring to is called Ginga Densetsu Weed. There was an anime made for it too which was pretty good.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 7, 2015)

Taralack said:


> The one you're referring to is called Ginga Densetsu Weed. There was an anime made for it too which was pretty good.



So many dead dogs though...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 7, 2015)

I have so many dirty gay manga dusting in my closet


----------



## Taralack (Jan 7, 2015)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> So many dead dogs though...



That's what made it a good anime, they weren't afraid to kill off characters.


----------



## KaiserDunk (Jan 7, 2015)

_Hyper Police_ is a good choice.   While the furries don't really appear until close to the end of the manga, _Negima!_ has some interesting furry characters.


----------



## PurryFurry (Jan 8, 2015)

@ Taralack: Yep, you're right, that's the one.  I haven't watched the anime though.  Something to check out sometime.


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Feb 20, 2015)

OnePunch-Man.  It's not furry but you won't care when you read it.


----------

